# Coffee Shop Hot Shots - BBC2 - 07 April at 2100



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At a coffee machine launch party tonight I found out about a new tv series, with Coffee Shop Hot Shots airing on BBC2 - 07 April at 2100

I don't know anything other than the name and time at this stage.

I will be tuning in at 2100 on Monday night to see what it is about.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

From Virginmedia TV listings at 9pm on 7th April

Business Boomers - "Coffee Shop Hot Shots"

Sets out to discover how the nation became so obsessed with coffee, and how the brands do battle for our custom. With behind-the-scenes access to staff and the bosses of the big brands, this is the inside story of the coffee shop world.

Presented by Sandi Toksvig


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Business Boomers - Series 1 : Episode 1

Sets out to discover how the nation became so obsessed with coffee, and how the brands do battle for our custom.

With behind-the-scenes access to staff and bosses of the big brands , this is the inside story of the coffee shop world


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You two are like twins, so in tune


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Too slow Gary


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Too slow. Got distracted by Mrs banging on about getting a new car


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Too slow. Got distracted by Mrs banging on about getting a new car


Stick wheels on the ek motor


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet there's a lot of crap talked if they interview the CEO of Starbucks etc, it should make compulsive viewing. ;-)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It'll be a (long) advert for the big boys!

How they train all their baristas, use only the best beans, best equipment, committed to quality blah blah.

I suspect the only reference to independents will be a few photos of stereotype french/italian style cafes with small tables on the street/shop front in a "isn't this quaint" sort of way..... and one or two "luvvie" cafes that the producers at the BBC know about in Notting Hill or where ever is "trendy" at the moment.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Should be worth a view. Shame the voice over is Sandy Dogsick......she's got one hell of an annoying, plummy grating tone


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

seems like some of you might be right about the content if this clip is anything to go by!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01ws300

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01wrm44


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

So this is on tonight? Might make for interesting discussion on opinions tomorrow..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big O said:


> So this is on tonight? Might make for interesting discussion on opinions tomorrow..


Bet they will be uniformly complimentary.......not


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> seems like some of you might be right about the content if this clip is anything to go by!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01ws300
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01wrm44


Just watched the clip - if this is what the rest of the programme(s) are like - it looks as interesting as watching paint dry. Scratch that - watching paint dry will probably be more interesting.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just watched the clip - if this is what the rest of the programme(s) are like - it looks as interesting as watching paint dry. Scratch that - watching paint dry will probably be more interesting.


"short is smaller than tall" I'm glad we clarified that, was puzzling we for some time









"thousands of combinations in coffee creation" now that's an interesting statement, really?? If you make coffee, with milk, add syrup, with powder and throw in some veg, and a bubble gum wrapper, I guess that becomes one of the thousands of possibilities?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like this is just going to be a massive advert for the big boys


----------



## Billywiz1307 (Aug 21, 2013)

I had recorded the prog and have just finished watching it tonight. And it was a pretty banal tribute to the big players. But I am staggered at the way people kid themselves that decent coffee can possibly be served mad hot and worse, having gushed out of the portafilter like hot guinness. Am I right that a 30ml shot should take about 30 seconds to pull?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Billywiz1307 said:


> Am I right that a 30ml shot should take about 30 seconds to pull?


Broadly speaking, yes for most grinder/machine combinations. Getting your extractions in the 25-30 sec ball park will produce the best shots.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Watched the programme last night - not very interesting. Have to accept it wasn't about coffee as we know it on this forum.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Watched some of it last night - it wasn't about "proper" coffee as is known hereabouts, but about mass-marketing of coffee on the high street generating large profits for the major players. Interesting that the major assumption is that high street coffee is "good" coffee: that just reflects that the vast majority of people don't know what great coffee is. Last summer I made an aeropress coffee for someone visiting my neighbour and he was astonished it was so good - better than Starbucks!

I had never had a decent espresso before last September(?) on the forum day at Bella Barista - I had one great shot pulled by coffeechap in the last gasp of the day, I have had some great shots at Mr Boots' house pulled by him and the Systemic Kid, and I have had some good shots in the last week or so since getting my own LI. Before the last couple of weeks i had not really understood how poor high street coffee was - I am now pulling better shots all of the time than can be got from the high street majors... though some smaller shops do great coffee


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched this late last night when I got in from work.

I was a bit disappointed really. I thought it was quite boring and was even lacking in some shameless self promotion from the big boys that I could laugh at. I know there was some, just no whoppers, like when Starbucks started selling flat whites and told all their employees they had invented it.


----------

